# JUST A PICTURE OF SOME BOTTLES



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2020)

This is my recently acquired example of the PETER BREIDT beer tray.  Be sure to look closely at the image and notice that she is placing the beer bottles in an ICE BOX.  I think this is a wonderful image of days gone by.


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 3, 2020)

Love the old beer tray. Old trays like that really look great displayed and add a lot to a collection.


----------



## embe (Oct 3, 2020)

Pretty sure ice boxes were still used into the '50's depending on the region (this tray obviously looks older).  
The serving trays in my garage are round and newer,  but agree they are a nice display piece.  Congrats on your find


----------



## Csa (May 10, 2021)

I just dug two Breidt bottles the other day, both are light aqua, one has block lettering and one has same script as the above. Neither says "Peter Breidt", which I think are older version, just Beidt, and Elizabeth NJ. One has several cracks. I'll post a photo when I clean them up.


----------



## nhpharm (May 10, 2021)

Love that tray!


----------



## Csa (May 11, 2021)

Here are pics of the two Breidt bottles I dug the other day. The script one has unfortunate large cracks in it. The block letter one is in good shape. Are these common? I don’t see too many online. What year is your tray from??


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 15, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This is my recently acquired example of the PETER BREIDT beer tray.  Be sure to look closely at the image and notice that she is placing the beer bottles in an ICE BOX.  I think this is a wonderful image of days gone by.
> View attachment 212610


Very nice, looks like she might have had a few before she put them in the icebox.


UncleBruce said:


> This is my recently acquired example of the PETER BREIDT beer tray.  Be sure to look closely at the image and notice that she is placing the beer bottles in an ICE BOX.  I think this is a wonderful image of days gone by.
> View attachment 212610


 very nice, looks like she had a couple before putting them away. Found in the garbage not old I just like the subject matter


----------

